

Is China Really Going Green? - mwc
http://www.newyorker.com/news/john-cassidy/can-china-really-go-green?int-cid=mod-latest

======
BrandonMarc
It seems the agreement reached between the US and China has these terms:

* the US will significantly cut emissions by 2025

* China will continue increasing emissions until 2030

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/china-us-
agre...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/china-us-agree-to-
limit-greenhouse-
gases/2014/11/11/9c768504-69e6-11e4-9fb4-a622dae742a2_story.html)

The Onion's satire piece is probably a lot closer to the truth:

[http://www.theonion.com/articles/china-vows-to-begin-
aggress...](http://www.theonion.com/articles/china-vows-to-begin-aggressively-
falsifying-air-po,37429/)

